# blocking acrylic yarn



## DEB5217 (Apr 13, 2011)

Can you block acrylic yarn? I was under the impression it is a waste of time. I usually knit with better yarns but I have a ton of super saver and other cheaper yarn that I have to use up!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think you can block acrylic yarn at all. I have never blocked acrylic and I think on this website it has been mentioned before not to block acrylic yarn.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't think so...I only block natural fibers


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes you can block acrylic yarn. Carefully pin out to shape, then put iron onto steam, hold about 1-2 inches above project and allow steam to penatrate for approximately 10 seconds at a time, while gently patting with finger tips any irregularities in the knitting to even out. Do this all over project until you have covered it all. Then allow to air dry for at least 2 days before removing. I have done this so many times I couldn't begin to count them. Leonora


DEB5217 said:


> Can you block acrylic yarn? I was under the impression it is a waste of time. I usually knit with better yarns but I have a ton of super saver and other cheaper yarn that I have to use up!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Acrylic yarns do not need blocking.
When you get into the acrylic blends - items may/may not need blocking.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

You can, if the piece needs to be blocked. Most times you simply won't need to - but if you want to - Leonora had explained the right way to do it. There are faster ways for the lazy - like me - but the result is not as good. I am allergic to wool and I use many acrylic - for cold weather - and I never had troubles with the overall looks.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I also read to get your item entirely wet. Do not squeeze but get as much water out as possible and roll into a towel. Step on the roll to get out more moisture. Then pin and block on blocking mats. Let completely dry for a couple of days. Has anyone heard of this method? I like Leonora's too. I have a couple of acrylic sweaters that I just finished and looked up blocking on the search and that is what I found.
Judy


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think the Aran yarn in Scotland would be acrylic.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wet blocking will generally not work for acrylics or other 100% synthetics. They need steam, just be really careful you don't get too close to the fibers (they will melt) or use too much steam (it will flatten the stitches).


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

Here are 3 websites about blocking:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEdf11/FEATdf11TT.php

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwbis11/FEATw11TT.php

http://www.eunnyjang.com/knit/2006/05/block_me_amadeus_1.html

They all have very interesting info.
I have made the Great North American Afghan with acrylic and I washed each piece and then blocked it with pins to the shape that I wanted each piece to be because they were all different sizes. It came out beautifully. I have also made the Great American Aran Afghan with acrylic and the same thing applied. They are just beautiful.

Hope this helps.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I use a steamer. Works better than using a steam iron, which gets so heavy.

You can also pin down and then use a wet towel over it and very delicately steam through the towel with an iron. *DO NOT PRESS. *

The main thing to remember is *DO NOT TOUCH THE ACRYLIC WITH AN IRON.* It will "kill" the acrylic.

However, some fiber arts people do kill it on purpose to get a lovely drapey effect. Just need to know what you're doing.


----------



## Fanika (Sep 21, 2011)

The only acrylic items I've ever blocked were baby blankets, just to get them more square after the first wash.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I knit and crochet primarily with acrylic yarns. I did a sweater for my grandson's dad. I blocked it and it looked nicer. Same as the comments I have seen on here in regard to blocking wash clothes or anything else. It DOES look more finished when blocked.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Use a hot hair dryer held close to item, Item should be pinned, no moisture needed, just patience.
Be careful not to burn your yarn. With acrylics this really workes well for rolling edges etc.
I consider it the acrylic fix.
Hope this helps
KatM


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

katm13 said:


> Use a hot hair dryer held close to item, Item should be pinned, no moisture needed, just patience.
> Be careful not to burn your yarn. With acrylics this really workes well for rolling edges etc.
> I consider it the acrylic fix.
> Hope this helps
> KatM


Hi KatM, I would like to try your method using a hair dryer. Do you moisten the item first or even wash it, pin and then dry with hair dryer? Could you give me a little more details? Much appreciated. I'm knitting a little dress for my granddaughter and the sleeves are definitely rolling so I would love to know how to stop that. Thanks


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

edgewalker said:


> katm13 said:
> 
> 
> > Use a hot hair dryer held close to item, Item should be pinned, no moisture needed, just patience.
> ...


She says not to use any moisture, but I'd at least dampen the project by spraying or patting with a wet cloth., just don't get it soaking wet. If you spray it, pat the moisture into the fabric.


----------



## Bekaknits (Mar 31, 2011)

i use acrylic yarn for afghans and slippers that get a lot of ware. i don't block them. but i did make a shawl with vanna white glamor yarn because i wanted the overalll shine in the lace work. i pined like i normally would, them steamed with a standing clothes steamer. it worked out great.

i get more complaments from this shawl than all my other things put together. one of these days i will put a picture up and show you the shawl. 

be careful with the steam.

Beka


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

headlemk said:


> edgewalker said:
> 
> 
> > katm13 said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll do some experimenting tomorrow to see which works best.....


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here is how I do it.

It's called killing the yarn, works for acrylic yarn edges that roll or need blocking.
I pin the project, I use no water or moisture,
turn the hair dryer on hot and high speed.
Hold it close but not on top of your item it will burn your yarn so be careful. move very slowly, pat/smooth with your fingers on the rolled edge you want to stay down. It may take more than one pass to get the yarn to lay flat go slow so the heat can get into the yarn.
It has been a time saver for me on scarf edges. I have not used it for a large project as yet.
Hope it works for you.
KatM


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

DEB5217 said:


> Can you block acrylic yarn? I was under the impression it is a waste of time. I usually knit with better yarns but I have a ton of super saver and other cheaper yarn that I have to use up!


I've become a bit of an evangelist about this in recent years - YES acrylic yarn can be blocked, and not only that, it SHOULD be blocked if you want your hand knitting to be shown off to its best advantage.

This idea that acrylic can't be blocked is a knitting myth that just seems to perpetuate and people take as gospel without trying for themselves (I believed it too for many years).

http://beadknitter.blogspot.com/2009/03/you-can-block-acrylic.html


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

katm13 said:


> Here is how I do it.
> 
> It's called killing the yarn, works for acrylic yarn edges that roll or need blocking.
> I pin the project, I use no water or moisture,
> ...


Thanks for explaining...........what exactly does it mean to "kill the yarn"? I need to block the whole dress to even out everything. Would you use this technique all over or just on edges.

A lot of questions I know, but I am very new at this. I don't want to ruin the dress.

Thanks again............


----------

